# Help with ics leaks cm9



## xan3x (Nov 4, 2011)

I am loving this rom except on thing, I cant get group messages to work , when my friends send a group text i see them all seperate and when i send one it send out to say 3 people it send 3 seperate texts . Is there somthing in settings?


----------

